# 2016 Taxes



## halebopps (Jan 14, 2017)

There are days I drove at the end of December, but I was paid for them in January. Do these days count for 2016 or 2017?


----------



## halebopps (Jan 14, 2017)

Also, what software are you guys using for 1099 taxes?


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/1099s-for-tax-purposes.128027/


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

halebopps said:


> There are days I drove at the end of December, but I was paid for them in January. Do these days count for 2016 or 2017?


Miles driven are in the year they occur. Same with earnings.


----------



## halebopps (Jan 14, 2017)

UberPasco said:


> Miles driven are in the year they occur. Same with earnings.


So when you received your 2015 1099 form, Amazon didn't add up your deposit payments for that year, but instead added up the shifts in that year?


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Date deposited is the year it counts.


----------



## halebopps (Jan 14, 2017)

I believe I figured out a way to avoid paying $90 for the TurboTax Self-Employed package -
Instead, sign up for QuickBooks Self-Employed + TurboTax bundle (promotion until 1/17 is at $12/month). Free federal and state filing included. It's a monthly subscription, so just pay for one month and cancel after the first month. QuickBooks allows your export your data into Turbotax the last week of January until the first week for February (according to customer support). So instead of paying $90+, it's only $12.
Fyi, if you owe under $1000 in taxes, you do not have to make quarterly payments.


----------

